What tool do you use for documenting your deployment architecture? - semekh
======
ThePhysicist
Tools like Ansible or Terraform can also act as a documentation of your
infrastructure if you use them correctly. Just make sure you don't do anything
to your infrastructure on the side. That's usually the hard part.

You can write a few helpful Markdown documents directly in your deployment
repositories, e.g. to document different roles or actions.

